# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  الاوسمة والميداليات الاردنية 1921 - 1991

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center] 
الاوسمة والميداليات الاردنية 1921 - 1991 
 

كتاب موضوعه عن (الاوسمة الاردنية) من اعداد المؤلف حكمت باكير صدر عام 1995 في مدينة الزرقاء يشير المؤلف موضحا: ان عملية التكريم وان اختلفت عبر العصور الا انها ظلت محصورة في ايامنا الحاضرة ما بين تكريم مادي او معنوي او الاثنين معا.. ولما كانت الايام والسنون الطويلة ربما تمحى وتنسى التكريم المادي - فلو كرمنا احدهم باهدائه سيارة فلا بد ان تأتي سنوات تخرب السيارة وتغيب عن الوجود!! لذا فان التكريم المعنوي بواسطة الاوسمة مثلا سيظل مثالا حاضرا يرثه الابناء والاحفاد ربما الى مئات السنين.
وللاوسمة التكريمية نظامها الدقيق واشكالها ودرجاتها، ومنزلة من تمنح لهم، وقواعد حملها وغير ذلك من الامور الاخرى.
ومنذ حوالي (60) عاما صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية بالموافقة على نظام الاوسمة رقم (1) لسنة 1947 حيث جاءت بثلاثة انواع، والميداليات بنوع واحد.. وتمنح جميعها بارادة ملكية سامية وهي كما يلي: 1 - وسام النهضة العالي الشأن 2 - وسام الكوكب الاردني 3 - وسام الاستقلال.
4 - ميدالية الاستقلال.
وتكون الاوسمة السابقة حسب النماذج المقررة لها والمحفوظة في ديوان رئاسة الوزراء.

وسام النهضة العالي الشأن

وسام النهضة هذا والمرصع هو ارفع وسام في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ويهدى للملوك ولرؤساء الدول، ويجوز منحه ايضا للامراء والنبلاء ولرؤساء الحكومات الذين يرى فيهم جلالة الملك المعظم ما يؤهلهم لنيل هذا الوسام.
ويقلد هذا الوسام بيد جلالته الكريمة ويكون ذلك بمراسم خاصة.. واذا كان الذات المهدى اليه هذا الوسام الرفيع في خارج الاردن فيقدم اليه الوسام بواسطة موفد ملكي خاص لاجراء مراسم تقليد الوسام بالنيابة عن صاحب الجلالة او يرسل عن طريق المراجع السياسية الاردنية في الخارج حسبما يأمر بذلك صاحب الجلالة الملك المعظم.
ووسام النهضة العالي الشأن يقسم الى خمس درجات.. والاصل في منحه للذين ساهموا في الثورة العربية الكبرى، كما يمنح ايضا الى الذين يؤدون خدمة قومية بارزه، وتمنح الدرجة الاولى عادة للامراء والنبلاء ولرؤساء الحكومات ومن كان في مرتبتهم، على انه يجوز منحها للوزراء الذين يراهم جلالة الملك المعظم اهلا لذلك. وتتسلسل الدرجات الاخرى تبعا للمراتب او الخدمة المؤداة.

وسام الكوكب الاردني 





لهذا الوسام المقام الثاني بين اوسمة الدولة الاردنية، ويقسم الى خمس درجات وتمنح الدرجة الاولى عادة للامراء ولرؤساء الحكومات ومن كان في مرتبتهم.. على انه يجوز منحها للوزراء تقديرا لخدمات بارزه.. وتمنح الدرجة الثانية لمن هم في رتبة وزراء او وكلاء وزارات وتتسلسل الدرجات الاخرى حسب تسلسل مراتب الاشخاص.

وسام الاستقلال




تمنح ميدالية الاستقلال تقديرا لخدمات يؤديها صغار الموظفين او افراد الجيش العربي الاردني والشرطة والدرك.


قواعد حمل الاوسمة

ويستمر المؤلف حكمت بن باكير في شرح وتوضيح اصول التعامل مع الاوسمة حيث يقول: - تحمل الاوسمة في الحفلات الرسمية الكبرى.
- تحمل الاوسمة المصغرة في الحفلات الرسمية الصغرى.
- يجوز حمل الشريط او الوريدة فيما عدا ذاك من الاحوال الاعتيادية.
- تحمل الاوسمة ذوات (الوشاح) بأن يتشح بها الشخص من الكتف اليمين الى الجنب الايسر عند ارتداء البزة الرسمية.. ويلبس الوشاح فوق الصدرية في حضرة جلالة الملك المعظم، وتحت الصدرية في جميع الاحوال الاخرى.. توضع رصيعة الوشاح - أي قطعة الوسام الكبيرة- من وسام النهضة المرصع والقطعة الكبيرة للدرجة الاولى منه، ومن جميع الاوسمة الاخرى على الجانب الايسر من الصدر، وتعلق القطعة الصغيرة في منتهى الوشاح على الجانب الايسر.
- اما في اوسمة الدرجة الثانية فتوضع قطعة الوسام الكبيرة على الصدر من جهة اليمين بينما تعلق القطعة الصغيرة في الرقبة.. وفي اوسمة الدرجة الثالثة وهي مؤلفة من قطعة واحدة فقط يعلق الوسام بشريطه الخاص في الرقبة وكذلك اوسمة الدرجتين الرابعة والخامسة.
- تحمل الاوسمة المصغرة على أي من الصورتين التاليتين: أ - ان تعلق دون شريط في سلسلة ذهبية وتشبك في القلابة اليسرى للبدلة الرسمية او بدلة السهرة.
ب - ان تعلق من شريطها بمشبك في اعلى الصدر الايسر من البدلة.
- ان ترتيب حمل الاوسمة او مصغراتها او اشرطتها يكون بحسب اهميتها ابتداء من وسط الصدر ثم تتجه تباعا نحو الكتف اليسرى ومن اعلى الى اسفل.
- تقدم الاوسمة الاردنية وتليها الاوسمة الاجنبية حسب ترتيبها وتاريخ منحها.. غير انه في الحفلات التي تقام تكريما لرئيس دولة اجنبي فان العرف المتبع يجيز تقديم وسام بلد ذاك الرئيس.
- لا يحمل أي وسام اجنبي الا في المناسبات الخاصة بالدولة التي ينتمي اليها هذا الوسام، او لمناسبة زيارات ممثلي تلك الدول للاردن.
اذا نال اردني وساما من ملك او رئيس دولة اجنبي فعليه ان يستأذن جلالة الملك المعظم في حمله.. ويقدم طلب حمل الوسام الى وزارة الخارجية التي تتولى استصدار الاذن الملكي حسب الاصول.
- ويجوز ان تحمل الاوسمة والميداليات من قبل ورثة المتوفى بارادة ملكية خاصة.

قلادة الحسين بن علي من الذهب





في منتصف العام 1949 صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية التالية: ''نحن عبدالله بن الحسين ملك المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية بعد الاطلاع على المادة 30 من الدستور نأمر بما هو آت: تحدث قلادة باسم (قلادة الحسين بن علي) وتمنح لرؤساء الدول والامراء ولمن يقوم بخدمات ممتازة من رؤساء الحكومات'' وتكون اوصاف هذه القلادة مطابقة للنموذج المحفوظ في ديوان رئاسة الوزراء.

الوسام العسكري وميدالية الشرف 

في عام 1956 صدر نظام معدل لنظام الاوسمة: حيث استحدث وسامان عسكريان جديدان هما: وسام الاستحقاق العسكري وميدالية الشرف، وذلك من خمس درجات وتمنح للعسكريين الاردنيين وغيرهم.. وتمنح الدرجة الاولى عادة لرتبه فأعلى.. وتمنح ميدالية الشرف تقديرا لخدمات بارزة او اعمال بطولية يؤديها افراد الجيش العربي الاردني وسائر القوات المسلحة.

وشاح الحسين بن علي

في العام 1967 صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية التالية: يحدث وسام اردني جديد يحمل اسم (وشاح الحسين بن علي) ويأتي ترتيبه بعد وسام النهضة المرصع مباشرة.. ويهدى هذا الوسام للملوك ورؤساء الدول، ويجوز منحه للامراء والنبلاء ولرؤساء الحكومات.

نالوا الاوسمة؟

وفي عرض موجز وسريع جدا سنذكر هنا بعض الشخصيات القديمة التي نالت بعض هذه الاوسمة الملكية الاردنية - مع العلم انه توجد في هذا الكتاب مئات من الشخصيات الاردنية والعربية والاجنبية التي نالت بعض انواع هذه الاوسمة - وسنة الحصول عليها: الملك فاروق الاول عام 1951، ريتشارد نيكسون 1974، الحبيب بورقيبة 1965، الملك فيصل ال سعود 1966، احمد بن بيلا 1990، الامير سعود آل سعود 1947، فوزي سلو - رئيس الدولة السورية - 1952، ابراهيم الحمدي - رئيس اليمن 1975، فؤاد شهاب- قائد الجيش اللبناني 1948.
[/align]

----------


## دروب

جممممممممممممممممممممميل :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> جممممممممممممممممممممميل


 
شكرا يا درووب على المرور 

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ابو عوده

قلادة الحسين بن علي من الذهب



 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا ابو عوده على المرور 

على راسي يا سيدي 
 :Smile:

----------

